# Another visiting Bristol thread...



## co-op (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi - me and me g/f are wanting to stay a night or two in Bristol the first w/e of December and we haven't got a clue where to stay; looking for a nice cool b&b which is also not too pricey. Doesn't really matter where - I used to stay a lot in the St Werburghs/Ashley Vale/St Pauls-y bits many years ago (1980s!) so near there would be good for nostalgia's sake, but I haven't been in Bristol for years so I haven't got a clue what's what nowadays like. 

Anyone got any suggestions?

Thanks for your help....


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 29, 2007)

There is a travel lodge just by The Jame Barton roundabout at the bottom of Stokescroft, I don't know of any B&B in the areas you are talking about.


----------



## JTG (Oct 29, 2007)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> There is a travel lodge just by The Jame Barton roundabout at the bottom of Stokescroft, I don't know of any B&B in the areas you are talking about.



There's a few up Stokes Croft (well, Cheltenham Road actually, thinking about it)


----------



## Gerry1time (Oct 29, 2007)

the full moon at the end of stokes croft has also been refurbished and includes  backpackers hostel. Not sure what it's like, but the refurb seems to have been well done so could be worth a look.


----------



## breasticles (Oct 29, 2007)

i had a look at b and b's on cheltenham road when my mum first came to stay and they all looked a bit pokey. i think you'd be better off with the full moon, personally.


----------



## butterfly child (Nov 6, 2007)

Gerry1time said:
			
		

> the full moon at the end of stokes croft has also been refurbished and includes  backpackers hostel. Not sure what it's like, but the refurb seems to have been well done so could be worth a look.



I lost my virginity in the Full Moon


----------



## co-op (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion - the Full Moon looks like a reasonable bet and is not to far from the old neighbourhood so prolly do that.


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 8, 2007)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> I lost my virginity in the Full Moon



Much more charming than where I lost mine


----------



## trashpony (Nov 8, 2007)

co-op said:
			
		

> Thanks for the suggestion - the Full Moon looks like a reasonable bet and is not to far from the old neighbourhood so prolly do that.



Don't forget to think of BC and her virginity while you're there


----------



## co-op (Nov 9, 2007)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Don't forget to think of BC and her virginity while you're there




 

do we know which bar she lost it in? apparently there are two...


----------



## Geri (Nov 10, 2007)

In the car park probably.


----------



## co-op (Nov 12, 2007)

Geri said:
			
		

> In the car park probably.




 
Now _that's_ romantic...under the pale orange glow of a street-lit sky, with just the chirruping of stolen mopeds on the Stokes Croft road and - in the distance - the shimmering lights and minarets of far far Broadmead shopping centre...


----------

